# Pregnant goat with lice- how to treat?



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Help please, I need advice! @Mariarose,@toth boer goats,@ anyone
My doe Sybil has lice. I noticed her itching the other day but didn't think much of it. This morning she was really chewing on herself so I took her outside for a better look and she has lice.

She's probably 21/2 to 3 months along. So I'm concerned about what's safe for the babies!
What should I use? I have ivermectin, ivermectin pour on and cydectin on hand. Right now she's kept in the house at night since she's really being bullied ... I didn't want her rammed and to lose the babies.

Hopefully the new barn will be finished this week so we have another stall for her but until then this is the only way to protect her.

Thank in advance for the help.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I found info on other threads.... used ivermectin pour on. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ultra boss pour on is safe.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Ultra boss pour on is safe.


Thanks, I went to TSC and Atwood's ( local store) and neither had it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, maybe order it from Jeffers.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I will, 
In the interum, I did use ivermectin pour on on her (2.5cc's ) she's about 60-65lbs. 
She's not itching as much now and is acting fine. I hope I did the right thing.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, thank goodness for Ultra Boss. That stuff works, and I just contacted the manufacturer the other day about using it on pregnant does. It's safe.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I think Cylence is pretty safe. I haven't used it on pregnant goats, but I used it on young kids. I know it's safe for lactating animals. I researched it before using it on my young Nigerian kids last year and recall it being the option I felt safest with. It worked great.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I use ultrboss and get it through Valley vet. They ship really fast so I usually have it within 3 days after ordering


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you all! I ordered some last night.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Does Ultra boss cause any potency problems with bucks? (Sorry, didn't mean to hijack this thread)


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have been using ivermectin pour on, poured on, for any of my goats for external parasites for years. It works. It is safe for preggos and even babies.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I use Ivermectin pour-on. I have also read of a pyrethrin dust being used on the bedding area.
https://www.bedbugsupply.com/tri-di...mCy3kXCTd-ez9UgvkZPJhQBL-TPFEkjIaAiCzEALw_wcB
I've never used it, so....


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Tenacross said:


> I have been using ivermectin pour on, poured on, for any of my goats for external parasites for years. It works. It is safe for preggos and even babies.


Thank you that eased my mind. Its important to me to give my babies the best care I can but still being newer to goats I'm always second guessing myself.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> Thank you that eased my mind. Its important to me to give my babies the best care I can but still being newer to goats I'm always second guessing myself.


Buy the cheap generic ivermectin pour on to save money. It works fine.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Goats Rock said:


> Does Ultra boss cause any potency problems with bucks? (Sorry, didn't mean to hijack this thread)


No


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, Ultra boss does not effect bucks in that way.


----------

